# εργαλειοποιώ, εργαλειοποίηση = instrumentalize, instrumentalization



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2008)

Υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη; Την άκουσα σήμερα το πρωί από το στόμα μιας κυρίας στη ΝΕΤ και σπάω το κεφάλι μου να ανακαλύψω τι είδους μετάφραση είναι. Διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είναι η πρώτη που τη χρησιμοποίησε.
Μέχρι και σε διπλωματική εργασία στο Πάντειο τη βρήκα. 
Τι σημαίνει; Εκμεταλλεύομαι; Χρησιμοποιώ; Μετατρέπω σε εργαλείο; (Πάντως ό,τι και να σημαίνει, μου χτύπησε πολύ άσχημα όταν το άκουσα.)


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 11, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά συχνά για να δείξει ότι προσδίδεται εργαλειακός χαρακτήρας σε μια διαδικασία.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2008)

Μάλλον δεν διαβάζω τα κατάλληλα έντυπα :)


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 11, 2008)

Όσο για τη μετάφραση, στα γλωσσάρια μου έχω την εργαλειοποίηση ως "outilisation" στα γαλλικά και "tooling up" στα αγγλικά (από τη βιβλιογραφία του Καστοριάδη), ενώ η εργαλειακότητα είναι instrumentalité και instrumentality αντίστοιχα, και ο εργαλειακός instrumental.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2008)

Ναι, βλέπω ότι και η εργαλειοποίηση έχει πολλά ευρήματα. Έμαθα μια καινούρια λέξη, λοιπόν. 

Περιμένω τώρα να εμφανιστεί στην αναζήτηση και το εργαλειοποιώ και να παραπέμπει εδώ, γιατί μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2008)

Υπάρχει στον αόριστο: Τα πάντα εν σοφία εργαλειοποίησε. :)


----------



## stathis (Sep 11, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά συχνά για να δείξει ότι προσδίδεται εργαλειακός χαρακτήρας σε μια διαδικασία.


Αυτό είναι που λέμε _τα άγνωστα διά των αγνώστων_... 

(Νόμιζα ότι είχε πιο χειροπιαστό χαρακτήρα: δεν περίμενα να είναι όρος του Καστοριάδη, αλλά κάποιου μαστοριάδη...)


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 11, 2008)

stathis said:


> Αυτό είναι που λέμε _τα άγνωστα διά των αγνώστων_...



Συμφωνώ. Δε ρίχνεις, φίλτατε Ζεφ, μια ερμηνεία;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 11, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, χρησιμοποιείται *αρκετά συχνά* για να δείξει ότι προσδίδεται εργαλειακός χαρακτήρας σε μια διαδικασία.



Τόσο νέος και τόσο σοφός αυτός ο Ζεφ! Τσ, τσ, τσ...



stathis said:


> (Νόμιζα ότι είχε πιο χειροπιαστό χαρακτήρα: δεν περίμενα να είναι όρος του Καστοριάδη, αλλά κάποιου μαστοριάδη...)



Πες τα, βρε σύντροφε!


----------



## anef (Sep 11, 2008)

Μέχρι να απαντήσει και ο zephyrus, το παρακάτω απόσπασμα από περίληψη άρθρου νομίζω δείχνει καθαρά την έννοια: 

While women were not at the forefront when it came to devising these policy priorities and/or considering their outcomes, rendering women “invisibilized”, in certain cases, we see their “*instrumentalization*”, i.e., representations of women appear to be used in *instrumental ways* to justify such policies and promote new citizenship trends. Yet, women are not a homogenous group, and they are by no means passive in these processes.

Δηλαδή χρήση κάποιου πράγματος/έννοιας κλπ. ως εργαλείου/μέσου για την επίτευξη κάποιου στόχου (με αρνητική χροιά).


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 11, 2008)

Πολύ απλά, η εργαλειακότητα είναι ό,τι δηλώνει σε ορθολογικό επίπεδο. Είναι η αλλαγή του χαρακτήρα μιας διαδικασίας (και όχι μόνο), ώστε αυτή να αποκτήσει ιδιότητες "εργαλείου", δηλαδή κάπως ψυχρό, κλειστό, ορθολογικό και χρηστικό χαρακτήρα.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 11, 2008)

Επίσης, δεν είναι όρος του Καστοριάδη, Γκαγκάριν. Χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως. :) 
Απλώς στη δική μου βάση δεδομένων -καθαρά μεταφραστικά- υπήρχε ο όρος με τα παράγωγά του.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 11, 2008)

Δεν αναφερόμαστε, λοιπόν, στην έννοια "serving as a means or influence; helpful", αλλά στην έννοια "relating to, or characterized by an instrument or instruments" (αμφότερες από το Collins). Σωστά;


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 11, 2008)

Εξαρτάται από την οπτική γωνία.
Για παράδειγμα, ένας αφελής μαρξιστής θεωρεί ότι στις αλλοτριωμένες (ξενωμένες) κοινωνίες οι θεσμοί έχουν εργαλειοποιηθεί και έχουν κάπως πιο εξωτερικό, λειτουργικό χαρακτήρα, και μάλιστα περιορίζονται μόνο στην εκπλήρωση των ζωτικών λειτουργιών (φουνξιοναλιστική άποψη, θετική φόρτιση από μαρξιστική σκοπιά). Ένας σώφρων άνθρωπος (δηλαδή μη μαρξιστής), από την άλλη, χρησιμοποιεί την εργαλειοποίηση κυρίως με την έννοια της κριτικής σε κάτι αρνητικό (π.χ. η εργαλειοποίηση του κατοικιδίου σημαίνει ότι το κατοικίδιο χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά για πρακτικούς λόγους -η γάτα για τα ποντίκια, ο σκύλος για φύλακας, ο γάιδαρος για μεταφορά- και καταργεί κάθε άλλο ρόλο της ύπαρξής του).


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2008)

Και σώφρoνες μαρξιστές (ας μου συγχωρεθεί η αντίφαση), πάντως, όπως ο Χορκχάιμερ, μίλησαν επικριτικά για εργαλειακό Λόγο.


----------



## stathis (Jul 20, 2009)

Από χθες, με τη συνέντευξη του συνταγματολόγου Δημήτρη Τσάτσου στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή, η εργαλειοποίηση ζει κι αυτή τα 15 λεπτά διασημότητας (όχι πάντως με την έννοια που περιέγραψε ο zephyrous):

Θα μπορούσε κανείς να σκεφτεί κι ένα ακόμη ενδεχόμενο: Ο υποψήφιος Πρόεδρος να αρνηθεί την «εργαλειοποίησή» του ως «σκεύος» τεχνάσματος για τη διεξαγωγή πρόωρων εκλογών.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_politics_100006_19/07/2009_322787

Μπορούσε να το πει και πιο απλά βέβαια...


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 20, 2009)

stathis said:


> Από χθες, με τη συνέντευξη του συνταγματολόγου Δημήτρη Τσάτσου στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή, η εργαλειοποίηση ζει κι αυτή τα 15 λεπτά διασημότητας (όχι πάντως με την έννοια που περιέγραψε ο zephyrous):
> 
> Θα μπορούσε κανείς να σκεφτεί κι ένα ακόμη ενδεχόμενο: Ο υποψήφιος Πρόεδρος να αρνηθεί την «εργαλειοποίησή» του ως «σκεύος» τεχνάσματος για τη διεξαγωγή πρόωρων εκλογών.
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_politics_100006_19/07/2009_322787
> ...



όχι μόνο πιο απλά, αλλά και σε σωστά ελληνικά
(αυτή η "εργαλειοποίησή του ως σκεύος τεχνάσματος" είναι υψηλή ποίηση. Από που να ξεκινήσει κανείς; Από το ότι θα πρέπει λογικά να ήταν "ως σκεύους"; Από τον προβληματισμό για το αν το τέχνασμα έχει "σκεύη", ή από ... ΟΚ σταματώ).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

'Ασχετο: Είχα διαβάσει τη συνέντευξη και μού είχε χτυπήσει κάτι άλλο. Αφού ήρθε λοιπόν εδώ από άλλη αφορμή, ας το αναφέρω. Πώς κάνει μπαμ μέσα σε δυ'ο εισαγωγικές γραμμές όταν ο δημοσιογράφος (ο Ζούλας εν προκειμένω) θέλει να προωθήσει και να επιβάλει μια άποψη εν όψει εξελίξεων: 


> *υπογραμμίζει* σήμερα ο *κορυφαίος* *Συνταγματολόγος* [με κεφαλαίο} κ. Δημήτρης Τσάτσος. Στην *βαρύνουσα* συνέντευξή του, ο *διακεκριμένος* καθηγητής και δύο φορές επικεφαλής των ευρωβουλευτών του ΠΑΣΟΚ, *καταρρίπτει* και το πολιτικό επιχείρημα


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Ο νεολογισμός πλέον και επίσημα στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012).


----------

